# Would you want a Swat Kats movie... in CGI?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2008)

I actually think Swat Kats would benefit a lot from CGI... and make it a semi-origin-semi-sequel movie!


----------



## Wildroo (Aug 4, 2008)

I've thought of that; it wouldn't need too much in the manner of destructible objects (which saves time.) and I'd say the characters wouldn't be too hard to do.. I've seen another 3D artist makeing one, but I don't know what ever happened to them.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Eh.  Not pure-CGI.  CGI/traditional animation combo, perhaps, like Titan A.E. and Treasure Planet.


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Eh.  Not pure-CGI.  CGI/traditional animation combo, perhaps, like Titan A.E. and Treasure Planet.


I'll second that.  I'm not a huge fan of CG; only Pixar and Dreamworks are able make it look good (and even then, some of Dreamworks' character designs look a little odd).

Still, I'll watch anything with _Swat Kats_ in it.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 4, 2008)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> I'll watch anything with _Swat Kats_ in it



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 4, 2008)

No. Just...no.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 4, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I actually think Swat Kats would benefit a lot from CGI... and make it a semi-origin-semi-sequel movie!


if they do it anything like that last TMNT movie... then no


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2008)

Explain why the TMNT CGI is bad.

And I don't see anything wrong with them being CGI.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 5, 2008)

No, be horrible really. I liked TMNT CGI movie, but not as much as the cartoons and all. Didn't feel it


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

What cartoon though? And I don't see anything bad about the CGI.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

Fuck CGI.

Also, fuck digital animation.

I want a feature length, traditionally animated, pornographic Swat Kats movie.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

I still lol at nostalgic people who can't find an objective reason on the hate against CGI. No, both actually cost effort to be done into a movie.


----------



## Wildroo (Aug 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fuck CGI.
> 
> Also, fuck digital animation.
> 
> I want a feature length, traditionally animated, pornographic Swat Kats movie.



I hate to tell you this David but ALL animation is done on computers now: It's all "Digital." If it's on the big screen, chances are they used a computer to do 90% of the line art for the animationi and 100% of the coloring.
Especially if it's made in Japan; they've all converted to Digital methods.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

Wildroo said:


> I hate to tell you this David but ALL animation is done on computers now: It's all "Digital." If it's on the big screen, chances are they used a computer to do 90% of the line art for the animationi and 100% of the coloring.
> Especially if it's made in Japan; they've all converted to Digital methods.



I'm aware of that, you twit.

And it sucks ass.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> No. Just...no.



This.

OK, maybe. It'd have to be _extremely_ campy to work IMO, but there are other cartoons I'd rather have moviefied.


----------



## Not A Fox (Aug 5, 2008)

Fanboys aside, why would we want a swat cats movie? I don't get it.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

Because cats piloting jets and fighting monsters is fucking awesome.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I still lol at nostalgic people who can't find an objective reason on the hate against CGI. No, both actually cost effort to be done into a movie.



I find hand-drawn animation "more real" (as real as animation can get) than CGI. Comparing, say "Meet the Robinsons" to "Secret of NIMH", the Fitzgibbons in NIMH look FAR more real the the CGI Robinsons.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably not. Most of the people that voiced the bad guys are dead, and chances are the person that directs the movie will have rap/hip-hop music play in the background besides of metal.

As for CGI, again, probably not. I have nothing against CGI animations, but I think a Swat Kat movie would be better if it kept to that comic book style animation the show had.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 6, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What cartoon though? And I don't see anything bad about the CGI.



Well the original TMNT and the new ones too (except flash forward)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 6, 2008)

They could focus on the "sequel" of the Swat Kats and secretly show their origin.


----------

